# pots and pans organization help



## forkeeps (Mar 8, 2007)

i have to put all my pots and pans in cuboards and its a pain to take out a specific pan thats in the back in the bottom of other pans, so i would like to konw if there is a way i can organize my pans. i know about hangers, but i live in an apt, i was thinkin of buyin a hanger and puttin my pots on it but i dunno if itll go well cuz i live in an apt. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mochefs (Mar 8, 2007)

I use a pot rack, and slide the lids onto the handle of the pot they belong on.

But if you can't do that, or even if you do but want your lids separate there are handy units for storing lids that mount in your cabinet and slide out for easy access. I'm sure they are available many places but I've seen them specifically at "The Container Store" (also has a website I think). I would bet amazon has them as well so use the ChefTalk link to amazon and check it out.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Man, I hear ya. It's been the bane of my existence for a long time. I'm thinking I'll take Mochefs advice and pay a visit to the Container Store.

Jock


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Starting with my first college apartment, I've been hanging my pots, pans and skillets at home.

The key is to use a stud finder (no jokes, please) and drilling into the joists so you can use beefy hooks. I've never had a landlord complain upon moving out, as you can fill the small holes with spackle.

In fact, that first pot rack is still proudly holding pots and pans in my home kitchen now. In fact, it's in the middle of a set of three of them now.

Turned out to be a great purchase, having given me over 25 years of loyal and maintenance free service, and still going strong.


----------



## mochefs (Mar 8, 2007)

followup: after posting earlier I went to amazon to do a search and insure they had them. Search for "lid organizer" and you'll find multiple options including the cabinet slide-out type I mentioned.


----------

